# Chevrolet Cruze "Proven" Commercial Song



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

great cruze commercial indeed. the song in this chevy cruze commercial is called "Tightrope" by Janelle Monae


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

ive been seeing this ad on tv all the time and even hear it on the radio. looks like chevy is putting a huge ad budget behind the cruze and it looks like its actually paying off.


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

cruze-control said:


> ive been seeing this ad on tv all the time and even hear it on the radio. looks like chevy is putting a huge ad budget behind the cruze and it looks like its actually paying off.


you would be surprised at how much commercials chevy has for the cruze. 
here's one they did for their market in India


----------



## CRUZE (Nov 24, 2010)

Eh. I don't like it. It's just not my taste.


----------



## crusin_cruze (Nov 10, 2010)

Not a liking the commercial they did for India. 

But I do like the Chevrolet Cruze commercial's with Tim Allen, such as the one below. He also does the"Dear Civic", "Dear Focus" commercials and likely more.


----------



## new_to_cruze (Nov 19, 2012)

hey can u tell the song in "The hunter circle" ad?? please


----------

